# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  witamy po operacji wątroby

## szaber

Tato miał raka na Wątrobie i ma wycięta pol wątroby i czy może brak witaminy c1000 witamine d i k .
witaminy z naturalnych składników. witamina c 1000  2 razy dziennie i d 2000iu  i k 200iu 2 razy dziennie.

pytanie jest dlatego ze moja rodzina mnie naciska abym nie dawał tego tacie bo to szkodzi na jego wątrobę.
wszędzie czytam ze te witaminy nie szkodzą ale ciężko jest to wytłumaczyć członkom rodziny

----------


## pimpam

Wszystko należy konsultować z lekarzem prowadzącym - chirurgiem onkologiem, chyba, że już jest pod opieką onkologa, to wtedy z nim.
Wiadomo, że wszystko należy brać z umiarem, bo może to wcześniej czy później przynieść więcej szkody jak pożytku, np. jeśli chodzi o nadmiar wit k i d.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Edzia225

U mojego wujka po operacji wątroby zalecono Fresubin Hepa, zawiera błonnik, dobre aminokwasy, na pewno wspomaga regenerację organizmu.

----------


## Lukas2323

Nie mam pojecią czemu rodzina tak naciska, tym bardziej że to zalecenia lekarzy... bardzo dziwne. Rak wątroby to nie sa przelewki, lepiej słuchajcie się lekarza. Dodatkowo podrzucę Ci tutaj taki artykuł do poczytania: mzdrowie.pl/medycyna/rak-watrobowokomorkowy-walka-o-kazdy-miesiac/

----------

